# Russian Art Descriptions



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 19, 2002)

I'd like to ask a favor of those practicing the Russian arts.  Could a few of you contribute a good, detailed description of your art? 

I'm asking that if you do not practice a particular style, that you refrain from "correcting" a description.

Please be sure to include instructors, organizations and your school if applicable.

I'd like to use these at a later date for a RMA FAQ, and possibly sub-fora descriptions.

Thank you.
:asian:


----------



## Rich_ (Aug 20, 2002)

ROSS is an acronym of Rossiyskaya Otechestvennaya Sistema Samozashchity, meaning Native Russian System of Self-defence. It has been assembled and developed from a broad historical tradition of martial arts in Russia, ranging from ancient methods used by Slavic tribes up to modern-day Sambo, by General Alexander Retuinskih.

It is not a technical art; there are no prescriptions such that "when your opponent does X, you respond with technique Y"; this is considered impractical, given the wide range of situations in which an opponent of any size or skill may attempt "X". It relies on teaching the practicioner's body how to respond effectively and efficiently, guided by basic principles of movement that generate power, balance and 'flow'.

However, it is also not wholly based on soft movement in the same way that, say, much tai chi is practised; it blends hard and soft practice, aiming to teach the movements as realistic responses to situations. While learning, there is no right and wrong considered, only more or less effective ways of accomplishing your goals.

It also takes on board much recent scientific work in fields such as kinesiology, anxiety management and sports science. There is only continuous physical practice to improve one's abilities, however! 

For more information, please have a look at the US (http://www.rmax.tv) and UK (http://www.formauk.org/) sites, or feel free to get in touch with me or Scott Sonnon through email, we're both happy to answer queries!


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I'd like to ask a favor of those practicing the Russian arts.  Could a few of you contribute a good, detailed description of your art? Please be sure to include instructors, organizations and your school if applicable.*



Uh no. I think it's best if people just go to www.russianmartialart.com


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 20, 2002)

I could snag em from there, but I'd prefer it come from our members.  Now if someones writen a description there and would share it here, that would be great too. 

That forum also seems to be heavily Systema focused.  Excellent info on it though.


----------



## RMAX.tv (Aug 20, 2002)

The following copied from _"What is ROSS?"_ Australian Martial Art Magazine  Vol. 5 No. 1 Jan 1999

With the fall of the USSR and the recent democratic changes in Russia, a wealth of information now surges outward, and the herald of this wisdom, so long locked within the Iron Curtain, now bears the patriotic acronymic of ROSS.  The buzz throughout the globe seems to be that single simple query:  What IS ROSS?  My hope with this article is to educate the audience on the unique character and comprehensive intelligence of the ROSS Training System.

R.O.S.S. is the Russian acronym for _Rossijskaya Otechestvennaya Sistema Samozashchity_. In English language, this can be translated as the "Russian Native System of Self-defense".   ROSS was developed by General Alexander Ivanovich Retuinskih, President of the International Federation of Russian Martial Art, Vice-Chairman of the International Combat Sambo Commission for FIAS (International Amateur Sambo Federation) and Chairman of the Russian Combat Sambo Committee, General Director of the RETAL (Russian Combat Skill, Consultant Scientific and Practical Training) Center, General of the Cossack Military, Chief of Department of Hand-to-hand Combat, Distinguished Master of Sambo and Judo, Distinguished Coach of Russia, Grandmaster of Russian Martial Art - World Head of Family Sokeship Council, and inductee into the International Martial Art Hall of Fame. 

ROSS is the training system of Russian Martial Art researched and formulated by the RETAL Center and endorsed and approved by the IFRMA, which is sanctioned and authorized by the National Olympic Committee of Russia as the official representative of Russian Martial Art within Russia and worldwide. 

At the present time in the RETAL Center, the training headquarters of the International Federation of Russian Martial Art, a method of training specialists is being developed and tested.  The indicated method is determined as "Know-How" (registered with the State enterprise "Informpatent" Committee of the Russian Federation by patent and trademark of April 4, 1995).

The application of the indicated methods allow for the sufficient preparation of specialists or athletes for hand-to-hand combat in a relatively short span of time, and also for the use of latent reserves of the human being.  ROSS is available for any age and health for people under any condition considering the least time and energy expenditure.  Training is designed to imbed neuromuscular memory and imprint psychophysiology with the basic Survival preparation practiced exclusively by the trainers of the elite combat subdivisions of the Russian Special Operation Units.  

The training is designed to introduce a reeducation of bio-mechanical awareness and bioenergetic potential critical for the neutralization of even the highest intensity conflict of armed plural-assailant engagements and the rejuvenation and regeneration of the physical wellness and fortitude crucial to survival.

In The System of Russian Martial Art ROSS, the concept of a "technique" is missing.  Variations used on the basic movements of ROSS derive from circumstances and conditions as they are applied.  This makes it possible to eliminate the repetitive variations so as to not give an attacker the ability to construct a counterattack in advance.  When in combat, basic motions are employed in continuous motion until the complete neutralization of the assailant, each preceding motion turning into the beginning of the subsequent one. 

Furthermore, in the application of the ROSS Training System, a human expends approximately 25-30% of its bioenergetic potential, which enables it to regain its own energy in the process of combat and apply combative actions that are not preorchestrated, while being in a relaxed state.

The study of the ROSS Training System does not require considerable financial expenses and does not lead to the deterioration of the psyche and biomotor identity that are preowned through other aspects of single combat, in as much as ROSS is based on the use of the innate reflexes of humans and in the beginning stage of study can be used for perfecting already acquired skills.  ROSS is not a style of fight, but a system of methodological training.  Furthermore, practice has shown that the study of ROSS provides a powerful health and spiritual physical impact on those who study it, and also among them, the formation of a mutual understanding, fellowship and a sincerity toward national traditions.  Spiritual sources of Russian Martial Art are connected with the ancient Slavic Warrior-hunter ("Bogatyr") phenomenon.  

---------------------------------------------------------------------

The following copied from http://www.RMAX.tv/ross.html 

"ROSS is not a style of doing differently, but a process of being better - a system of accelerating performance in all of physical culture."  - Coach Sonnon

As a training system, ROSS is NOT a "style," and does NOT displace your style or your teaching.  Rather, ROSS helps you reinforce it and fill in the training gaps that everyone possesses.  ROSS does not change your style, but improves performance in YOUR personal style, accelerating the speed at which you absorb information and increasing the depth that you retain it.

The unique approach of ROSS will:

- substantially improve your performance and your students' performance 

- help you and your students increase the depth to which they internalize your information 

- help you and your students absorb your discipline more rapidly  

- increase your fulfillment and as a result your longevity in physical culture and martial art and your students' fulfillment and as a result student retention.  

Progress guarantees satisfaction.  If you continue to accelerate your progress, you'll stay hooked as a lifetime student of martial art, combat sports and physical culture.  ROSS will ensure that you stay hooked, by guaranteeing your continued accelerated progress.  For coaches, student retention is the greatest factor in the success of a martial art school, combat sport gym, or fitness facility.  To keep your students returning, you need to show them a continued progress and exciting classes. 

*Click here (http://www.RMAX.tv/history.html) to read the history of the ROSS Training System.
Click here (http://www.RMAX.tv/nature.html) to read the nature of the ROSS Training System.
Click here to (http://www.RMAX.tv/character.html) character of the ROSS Training System.*

Coach Sonnon, the first foreign instructor licensed and trained by the Russian government agency, former USA National Sambo Team Coach, USA Police Sambo Team Coach (World Police and Firefighter's Olympics), International Sambo Champion, and Distinguished Master of Sports, teamed with a hand picked coaching staff created RMAX Performance Enhancement Solutions.  He intended to intensify an errorless learning procedure for aspiring coaches and their respective clients.  He further intended to universalize a system to all martial art styles and all aspects of physical culture.  He named this RMAX Performance Enhancement: the process of personal transformation through physical culture. 

Coach Sonnon's process holds three goals for its clients:

1.  to increase "Biomechanical Efficiency": the integration of breathing, movement and structural alignment. 

2.  to decrease "Fear-Reactivity": the specific behavioral patterns arising when confronted perceived threats, mistakes and unexpected events. 

3.  to cultivate "Flow-State": the peak performance experience manifesting through the attributes of exploration, improvisation, innovation. 

Biomechanical-Efficiency refers to the level of integration of your breathing, movement and structural alignment.  Most people do not even realize the daily, micro-chronic disintegration of breathing, movement, structure.  As a result, they do not understand why over time, as they age, their maximum net performance diminishes in potential. This is NOT due to age, but due to lack of lack of vigilance in Daily Personal Practice, in attention to detail. 

Fear-Reactivity a term coined by Coach Sonnon in his research to refer to behavioral patterns that have been learned through fear, anxiety, trauma, (as well as anger, frustration, etc...) These defensive mechanisms involuntarily brace against perceived threats, perceived errors, and unexpected events. After years of sustained bracing, these mechanisms become embedded patterns of behavior, often called "bad habits."  Counter-conditioning Fear-Reactivity gets you out of your own way for reclaiming your optimal performance in any endeavor - called Flow-State.

Flow-State refers to that mental and emotional experience of optimal performance, when things "just go right."  Everyone has experienced Positive Flow State of doing everything right, and everyone has experienced the vortex of feeling like one is doing everything wrong - Negative Flow State.  ROSS cultivates Positive Flow-State through increasing sensitivity, awareness skills, and attentional strength, as well as the ability to create natural, accurate, proportional responses to events as they unfold.

RMAX provides a system of returning authority over your performance back to you through reintegrating Biomechanical Efficiency, counter-conditioning your unique pattern of Fear-Reactivity, and accessing your optimal Flow-State. 

Only truly, and fully, engaging with a licensed instructor will convey the process. 

The ROSS Training System engages training in the following training departments:

Physical Culture:  Health, Wellness, Fitness, Strength Conditioning 

Combat Sports (grappling, fighting, fencing, boxing, etc...) 

Sports Performance Enhancement and Sport Psychology 

Military Close-quarters Combat and Survival Training 

Law Enforcement Hostile Subject Control and Counter-Terrorism 

Civilian Self-defense, Home invasion, Mobile Personal Security 

Corporate, Executive and Close-security Protection 

Corporate Performance and Team-building Strategies 

Stunt, Stage and Theatrical Combat, period and modern 

Acrobatic Dance training and choreography

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Elite Forces Handbook of Unarmed Combat, 2002
_"Russian Military Martial Arts"_ composed by Ron Shillingford and researched from articles written by Scott Sonnon

"The history of Russian/Soviet military martial arts is as fascinating as it is complex. Prior to the October Revolution of 1917, Russia had a multitude of regional and ethnic martial arts which are today collectively known as Russian Martial Art (RMA). From several millennia before the birth of Christ to roughly 6th century AD, RMA was a varied tribal practice amongst Slavic warrior communities, used in both internal and inter-tribe competitions and also in the reality of tribal warfare. The combat skills were passed from father to son, martial hereditary maintaining and also developing the corpus of techniques over the centuries. This was to be valuable, for from the 6th century AD, Russian tribes came more under attack form northern and western invaders, though the invaders first hand accounts of this time indicate that their opponents were ferocious hand-to-hand fighters. From the 9th century, however, metallurgical advances were starting to affect the course of RMA development. Improved swords, spears and Armour led to the need for more decisive hand-to-hand techniques which could be used to tackle even armed opponents. Another, perhaps more profound influence on RMA, was the Mongol occupation of Russia initiated by Batu Khan in 1237, an occupation which remained until the 15th century. 

Two centuries after the Mongol occupation, RMA went into something of a decline. The influence of less sophisticated martial traditions from the West and the eventual introduction of firearms meant a steady degrading of RMA authority and skills, though it remained as a persistent cultural presence throughout Russia into the twentieth century. 

The revolution of 1917 signaled a major shift in the fortunes and direction of RMA in Russia. Following the establishment of the Bolshevik government, the communist regime set out to iron flat the Soviet Unions variegated cultural traditions and create a homogenous socialist landscape. RMA was no exception to this policy, and in 1918 Lenin founded an organization under one Comrade Vorosilov to research Russian and foreign martial arts systems and create an integrated military combat form standardized throughout the USSR. Teams of investigators traveled throughout the Soviet Union, Mongolia, China, India, Japan, Africa and Europe and built up a massive profile of martial techniques and traditions. Once this was pooled back at Vorosilovs HQ, 25 Russian unarmed combat styles were brought together with karate, judo, and other defensive forms into a tiered structure of martial art skills to be taught to the military. 

The top tier was occupied by the Soviet Close Quarters Combat (CQC) programme. Taught only to Special Forces soldiers and Secret Police units, CQC was a highly secret selection of lethal unarmed techniques for assassination, combat killing and torture, techniques which kept close to the original teachings of RMA despite the Soviet attempts to deny this. Emphasis was placed on techniques such as strangulation and fatal strikes, these being thoroughly tested in the Russo-Japanese War and World War I. Below CQC was Soviet Police Subject and Crowd Control Tactics (CCT). CCT provided good restraint skills using locks, pressure point holds and compliance-generating kicks and strikes. Lastly, there was a general level of martial art instruction to be given to all Soviet army units, which was actually more geared to competitive sporting use than rigorous unarmed combat skills. 

Thus the Soviet authorities assimilated RMA into their ideological structure while also preventing the total dissemination of lethal unarmed knowledge. The new forms were collectively gathered into a combat style known as Sambo, an acronym standing for Samozashcitya Bez Oruzhiya, meaning self-protection without weapons. Sambo generally fell into two categories: Sport Sambo and Combat Sambo, and almost all Russian military personnel would encounter its techniques in one form or another, though often without the lethality of training that Special Forces soldiers received. For there was another form of Sambo known as Combat Sambo Spetsnaz. This is essentially the repository of genuine RMA techniques, the Sambo reference in its title being meant to placate outside curiosity. Its techniques were taught in absolute secrecy, and it was often known simply as The System by those who practiced it. It is now the province if Russias elite Spetsnaz special forces units and of key personnel in Russian institutions such as the Ministry of Internal Affairs, Ministry of Defense, MVD special units, VDV Paratrooper and OMON units, certain Russian Marine squads and other specialists. Slowly, the techniques of Combat Sambo Spetsnaz are becoming known t the outside world. Yet while here are many in the West who claim themselves to be Sambo instructors, some being former Soviet army personnel, few outside Russia actually have knowledge of the full scope, potential and techniques of Sambo as derived from the ancient RMA." 

Referenced ROSS articles to create the information above: 

http://www.RMAX.tv/history.html 

http://www.budo-fitness.se/budofitness/galleries/sambo.html


----------



## arnisador (Sep 14, 2003)

On a similar note, is the description of this forum adequate?


----------



## krys (Sep 17, 2003)

Hello everybody,

I am new to russian martial arts. One of my friends teaches  systema from time to time when I'm abroad but I may start taking lessons in ROSS soon.
Could somebody explain me the main  differences between both arts?
Many thanks.

Christian.


----------

